# Girlfriend



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

My Girlfriend doesnt understand why I want to wash my car once a week, and she always goes on about how obsessed and sad I am, how can I get her on board? aha


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

don't even waste your time, tell her she has her things you have yours and its either this or you'll go down the pub and waste that time and money down there!


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

get her involved. I sometimes let my girlfreind use the snowfoam lance haha she loves it


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> don't even waste your time, tell her she has her things you have yours and its either this or you'll go down the pub and waste that time and money down there!


Exactly this^^

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

she does enjoy getting involved, I even let her help me apply some wax last time and she kinda enjoyed it but she doesnt understand why I wash it so often aha


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> don't even waste your time, tell her she has her things you have yours and its either this or you'll go down the pub and waste that time and money down there!


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

once a week isnt obsessed lol , should be doing it 2-3 times hehe


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

I would love to do it 2-3 times a week, but she has a fit about once a week aha!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tell her you only do it so the back of her legs don't get dirty when getting in the car.


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

Hasan1 said:


> Tell her you only do it so the back of her legs don't get dirty when getting in the car.


This is genius! ahaha


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I have got her doing jobs for me while i am others and trained her in nearly every aspect now,its how you show them,its all in the prep they say :lol::lol:


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Explain every aspect you do and make it sound dirty, they love it.


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Wait till she tells you to start on cleaning a house with the same detail

Then your in trouble


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> don't even waste your time, tell her she has her things you have yours and its either this or you'll go down the pub and waste that time and money down there!


Well said


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Tell her, her "competition" likes a mucky car, so if she wants to beat them, she'd better stop winging !! 





.







then look for a new girlfriend


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i dont really get why people are so against clean cars , you wouldnt go out stinking of b.o or in filthy clothes etc so why run around in a minging car


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Tell her, her "competition" likes a mucky car, so if she wants to beat them, she'd better stop winging !!
> 
> .
> 
> then look for a new girlfriend


bit over the top if i may say so myself, aha


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> i dont really get why people are so against clean cars , you wouldnt go out stinking of b.o or in filthy clothes etc so why run around in a minging car


here here


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> i dont really get why people are so against clean cars , you wouldnt go out stinking of b.o or in filthy clothes etc so why run around in a minging car


True true


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

just say to her, you know how you put make-up on everyday, well that's the same as cleaning the car....it's the cars make up so she looks just as pretty as you do

 :driver:


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

My girlfriend moans about how much I spend. And how there was is no point using wax. That was until I let her use my washing products on her car on Sunday ( with my help) super shiny corsa. She is well chuffed. Think she may be turning...............


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

My ex hated it. 








We no longer speak


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine has no interest what so ever in it annd thinks im a bit sad. But after 2 years of been interested in it, shes began to realise it was what i like doing and leaves me to it. She actually said she'd help prep my new car with me.

She doesn't mind it if i do her car (which never happens).

Rob


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

mine doesn't mind it either. she get's bored when she joins in because I want to do the whole thing and she just wants it to look clean. she's quite happy for me to fully detail it for her though


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

Like I said when she does get involved she does enjoy it, but she just doesnt like how often aha


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

Raging Squirrel said:


> mine doesn't mind it either. she get's bored when she joins in because I want to do the whole thing and she just wants it to look clean. she's quite happy for me to fully detail it for her though


yeah mine enjoys it when she joins in. just hates how long it takes


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Tell her its no different than her spending ages each day putting make up on, and thats what your doing to your car once a week. Have her a bet, you dont wash your car for the week as long as she doesnt put make up on for the same time.

Trust me you will win.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Raging Squirrel said:


> just say to her, you know how you put make-up on everyday, well that's the same as cleaning the car....it's the cars make up so she looks just as pretty as you do
> 
> :driver:


:lol::lol: had a "bit" of a sick tummy lurch there!! but held it in!! :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Trade in for new model?


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't go to the extremes you all do but my mrs goes mad if I don't wash it at least ones a week as she hates getting the back of her long skirts dirty on the car


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My life is simple , My missus knows the rules :thumb:


----------



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

I must be a lucky guy then! My girlfriend sits outside with me while I clean my Corsa, and helps if we're doing hers!  she does complain how long it takes though! Haha


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

It might not be such a bad thing, my boyfriend starting looking at DW well before I did. When I bought a black car he told me to have a read to see what I should buy - I think he regrets it now :lol:


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

ldorbin said:


> My Girlfriend doesnt understand why I want to wash my car once a week, and she always goes on about how obsessed and sad I am, how can I get her on board? aha


Get rid of her and find one that enjoys the same things as you. Either that or tell her to chill out and let you enjoy your hobby.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Not much you can do really. My missus give up years ago it doesn't interest her. Anything new i aqquire she just says ' oh look, more sh!t'


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Not much you can do really. My missus give up years ago it doesn't interest her. Anything new i aqquire she just says ' oh look, more sh!t'


ahaha, seems Im a bit luckier than some people on here, as she doesnt mind getting involved and she secretly enjoys it, she wont admit it but she does, she just hates how long it takes, so guess im not that bad off after all  just need to get her to understand why it needs to be done atleast once a week aha


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

My ex hated it, her car was literally minging. She even apologised and told me "not to go off on one", as she knew I would do my nut about the state of her car. 

I even had to show her how to remove the drivers mat so she could brush it out.


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

neilos said:


> My ex hated it, her car was literally minging. She even apologised and told me "not to go off on one", as she knew I would do my nut about the state of her car.
> 
> I even had to show her how to remove the drivers mat so she could brush it out.


ahahaha, dont know how anybody could drive around with cars that bad.


----------



## Chri527 (Sep 28, 2013)

dailly92 said:


> get her involved. I sometimes let my girlfreind use the snowfoam lance haha she loves it


Like this :detailer:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ldorbin said:


> ahaha, seems Im a bit luckier than some people on here, as she doesnt mind getting involved and she secretly enjoys it, she wont admit it but she does, she just hates how long it takes, so guess im not that bad off after all  just need to get her to understand why it needs to be done atleast once a week aha


Yeah i'm surprised more birds ain't into it tbh... Considering cleaning's in their DNA


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Pics of the girlfriend :devil:


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

i'll let mine to the roof while I do the inside, gonna buy her a nice white t-shirt


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

As a girl I might be able to give the guys, who don't understand why girls don't understand it, some insights and different perspectives on this matter. But be warned.. it may be a bad idea and cause a lot of protesting and finger pointing which for obvious reasons isn't a good idea.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Mitthero said:


> As a girl I might be able to give the guys, who don't understand why girls don't understand it, some insights and different perspectives on this matter. But be warned.. it may be a bad idea and cause a lot of protesting and finger pointing which for obvious reasons isn't a good idea.


Because it doesn't involve shoes or ovens ?


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

Mitthero said:


> As a girl I might be able to give the guys, who don't understand why girls don't understand it, some insights and different perspectives on this matter. But be warned.. it may be a bad idea and cause a lot of protesting and finger pointing which for obvious reasons isn't a good idea.


Go Ahead, will be interesting


----------



## Brian88 (Sep 28, 2013)

Slate her almost every evening when she sits down to watch I dunno coronation street, East Enders, emmerdale and the likes haha, I go mad when playing FIFA on Xbox live and the mrs walks in front of me she's like "it's just a game" I'm like "would not be that if it's was F*****g East Enders or corrie" lol


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't,
Leave it as MAN time
Unless your a woman whose other half is the same then WOMAN time!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I wouldn't even try to coax her over to your MAN duties. Leave her to cook, clean, and knit things.....your car cleaning is your escapism (when needed).

If you're concerned, however, I'd sit her down and point out the difference between the sponge side and the rough side of a scouring pad, so she understands why it's not a good 'tool' to use.  :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> I wouldn't even try to coax her over to your MAN duties. Leave her to cook, clean, and knit things.....your car cleaning is your escapism (when needed).
> 
> If you're concerned, however, I'd sit her down and point out the difference between the sponge side and the rough side of a scouring pad, so she understands why it's not a good 'tool' to use.  :thumb:


Sexism is alive and well :thumb:


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

dailly92 said:


> get her involved. I sometimes let my girlfreind play with my lance haha she loves it


put that right for you :lol:


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

dailly92 said:


> get her involved. I sometimes let my girlfreind use the snowfoam lance haha she loves it


Oh yes my Mrs love the snow foam too and love doing the interiors she says im crap at it

lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Waylander-A4 said:


> Oh yes my Mrs love the snow foam too and love doing the interiors she says im crap at it
> 
> lol


^ she does the interior with the snow foam? 

See what I mean chaps? - nothing sexist about my comments; there are just some things better left to us MEN.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> ^ she does the interior with the snow foam?
> 
> See what I mean chaps? - nothing sexist about my comments; there are just some things better left to us MEN.


there was an AND in that

the good bit about her doing the inside is i can shut the feckin door and not hear the moaning!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I must be one of the lucky ones as my other half appreciates that its my "thing" and as such leaves me to get on with it.
We got a fresh motor yesterday and upon getting it home I gave it a quick wash and a quick going over with QD.
She asked why didn't I have the DA out and to make sure the cameras charged so I can get some before and afters for when I do.
I've got a keeper I think :thumb:



Please note she wasn't always as understanding on such matters but in the end she just accepts I'd rather be cleaning the car than watching the crap she records on sky.


----------



## kieron_67 (Jul 8, 2013)

My misses is pretty good. Dosent mind aslong as I get to clean her car too. Even offered to buy the polish for her car.


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

You guys are hilarious!

Comparing car detailing to household chores and a person maintaining herself to look good for you. Although, I do agree to compare it to time and money spent on fasion fakery if that is not your thing but then again, why would you be with such a person anyway?



Gheezer said:


> Ask her why she paints her nails every two days, hair done every week, waxing, tanning, pedicures etcetc. If she doesnt get it then ask her where she wants to be dropped off?


All will be for not if the guy spends more time on the car than with his girlfriend. Which makes me wonder, why would she want to be with him and vice verse.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ask her how much she costs, and how many times a week she washes?
Then compair this to price of car and how many times you wash it,lol 
some great answers on here.
Or i clean my car to set a good impression with all the other nice girls at work that appreciate my attention to detail in certian area's lol


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

ldorbin said:


> My Girlfriend doesnt understand why I want to wash my car once a week, and she always goes on about how obsessed and sad I am, how can I get her on board? aha


Just as well she ain't my girlfriend then as she would have a fit as I wipe the car/s over everytime I/We go out.


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

ldorbin said:


> My Girlfriend doesnt understand why I want to wash my car once a week, and she always goes on about how obsessed and sad I am, how can I get her on board? aha


Hold the phone.. when you say "wash my car once a week" .. how long every week?


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

not too long


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

ldorbin said:


> not too long


That aint what she said lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ldorbin said:


> not too long


:lol: that's the problem not the car washing


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

I see we have drifted into the smutty side lol

the Mrs just asked for her own bottle of QD and MF to keep in the car in getting worried now


----------



## ldorbin (Sep 24, 2013)

Hahaha!


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

ldorbin said:


> not too long


5 ... 6? or shorter?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Stand her out in the rain naked, and see which beads the best.....THEN she'll understand :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Mitthero said:


> 5 ... 6? or shorter?[/QUOTE


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Mitthero said:
> 
> 
> > 5 ... 6? or shorter?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> DJ X-Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Seems we have another Audi driver in our midst:lol:
> ...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> DJ X-Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Seems we have another Audi driver in our midst:lol:
> ...


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

my missus also loves the snowfoaming she says its very "Theraputic"


----------



## NorvernRob (Jul 4, 2013)

My wife thinks I'm mental, but I make her car look great so she doesn't mind! She asked me about a friends car at work that has oxidised paint and looks terrible, I explained that's what happens when a car isn't looked after and she minded even less after that.

It would be different if she didn't have a car though!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Derekh929 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what they say del ' big socks'
> ...


----------



## WarrenJ (Jul 17, 2013)

I wash my car as many times as i like. I don't moan at my girlfriend for doing the things she wants.

If she started moaning about it, she knows where she could shove it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

WarrenJ said:


> I wash my car as many times as i like. I don't moan at my girlfriend for doing the things she wants.
> 
> If she started moaning about it, she knows where she could shove it.


Great to see the true men showing up:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine always complains when I don't clean the inside lol! She loves a clean car, and knows that the garage and cars is my domain. :thumb:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I know we all think we are the boss but I just had to correct this for real life 


WarrenJ said:


> I wash my car as many times as she says I have to. I don't moan at my girlfriend for doing the things she wants.
> 
> If she started moaning about it, it would meen I was doing it wrong.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i get my daughter to help me so it give the other half a break so she doesn't mind,she likes using most of my autosmart stuff indoors so always asks me what they do ect!


----------

